# Trailer registration, am I boned? (Pennsylvania)



## Ail

Okay, so maybe someone can help with this as I know trailer registration is hell in Pennsylvania.

I bought my boat and trailer as a combo last fall and the boat registration went great, but the trailer is a bit of a problem. First thing it is a harbor freight kit, several years old at this point. There is some rust, but nothing I couldn't repair with a wheel and paint. The bearings probably need servicing and new dust caps. The real problem is this, he lost the certificate of origin during a move last year and after an hour of digging through paperwork the day I bought it we agreed he could just send it when he found it sometime that week. Well he never found it, so I have no proof of ownership outside of a bill of sale on request. My question is what my options are with only a bill of sale for a used kit trailer?

I have an old plate for it that he gave me which is no longer current, so I don't want to keep using that on the chance something happens. Anyone have suggestions or should I just go see a notary?


----------



## earl60446

I tried to get my harbor freight utility trailer which I never used on the road, just in the yard titled and licensed. I had the certificate of origin. It was 12 years old, DMV wanted me to buy 12 years worth of license plates, there is no reasoning with them. A bill of sale might have helped. Someone told me to forge a receipt from WI, trailers there are not tilted or licensed I guess but I am not into lying. So I sold it for a small amount with full disclosure. It is a bitch in IL without a title and current license for an old trailer.
Tim


----------



## earl60446

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363037#p363037 said:


> Ail » 10 minutes ago[/url]"]
> I have an old plate for it that he gave me which is no longer current, so I don't want to keep using that on the chance something happens. Anyone have suggestions or should I just go see a notary?



Don't get caught with someone else's old plate, that is fraud. Cost you some serious $. What good is a notary gonna do you?
Tim


----------



## Ail

Damn man, that's brutal. I kinda figured this wasn't going to be easy. I want to just buy a new trailer, but I don't have the money currently, but it sounds like by the time PennDOT has their way with me I might as well try to save up.

Thanks man.


----------



## Ail

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363039#p363039 said:


> earl60446 » 12 Aug 2014, 12:48[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363037#p363037 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ail » 10 minutes ago[/url]"]
> I have an old plate for it that he gave me which is no longer current, so I don't want to keep using that on the chance something happens. Anyone have suggestions or should I just go see a notary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get caught with someone else's old plate, that is fraud. Cost you some serious $. What good is a notary gonna do you?
> Tim
Click to expand...


Yeah I figured as much and that's why I'd like to get this resolved. As far as the notary, I don't know which is why I asked the question. I figured they might know since they handle the plates.


----------



## vapiper

How close are you to VA and do you have family or good friends there?

Don't know if it will be "easy" for you or not.....but in VA you go to DMV get a homebuilt trailer registration...they will give you a vin plate...you attach the vin plate have a state trooper or deputy sheriff (state law enforcement officer) view that the vin plate was in fact attached (state police do this frequently for citizens no big deal)....then you take the signed paperwork to DMV and you get a title and plates


now that you have a title...just have them sign it over to you like you "bought" it.....and walla, you have a title/vin/good to go

again not sure if thats too involved, or if you're too far away from the VA line to make it an easy process.....but it's an option?


----------



## kofkorn

From the PA DMV Website: 

_*Pennsylvania Homemade Trailers*

The Pennsylvania Department of Transportation (PennDOT) requires that all homemade trailers (or one made from a kit) to be registered.

You will first need to have your trailer pass a safety inspection. This must take place at a state-approved safety inspection station. Your trailer will be photographed during the inspection.

After passing, present the inspector or certified document reviewer with:

A completed Application for Reconstructed, Specially Constructed, Collectible, Modified, Flood, Recovered Theft Vehicles and Street Rods (Form MV-426B).
Proof of ownership (such as a title certificate, manufacturer's statement of origin or certificate of origin, or bill of sale).
A completed Application for Certificate of Title (Form MV-1), available from your local PennDOT office.
A detailed description on how the vehicle was assembled.
Payment for the registration fee._

https://www.dmv.org/pa-pennsylvania/other-types-of-vehicles.php

Seems like you'd only need the bill of sale, safety inspection and a few applications. There's usually a way...

Good luck!


----------



## overboard

I had to do something similar on a boat trailer from NJ, with a registration but without a title. I did have a current registration from the owner, and a bill of sale.
You will need to find an "enhanced inspection station", and go from there. I had to get the trailer weighed at a weigh station (local coal yard), go to the inspection station, and then to a notary. 
I really didn't have a problem with it.


----------



## Ail

> How close are you to VA and do you have family or good friends there?
> 
> Don't know if it will be "easy" for you or not.....but in VA you go to DMV get a homebuilt trailer registration...they will give you a vin plate...you attach the vin plate have a state trooper or deputy sheriff (state law enforcement officer) view that the vin plate was in fact attached (state police do this frequently for citizens no big deal)....then you take the signed paperwork to DMV and you get a title and plates
> 
> 
> now that you have a title...just have them sign it over to you like you "bought" it.....and walla, you have a title/vin/good to go
> 
> again not sure if thats too involved, or if you're too far away from the VA line to make it an easy process.....but it's an option?



Not close enough, but another foreign option I found is to register in Maine through the mail as a non-resident, I'm not sure if just a bill of sale would get it done, however. Thanks for the idea though!



> From the PA DMV Website:
> 
> Pennsylvania Homemade Trailers
> 
> The Pennsylvania Department of Transportation (PennDOT) requires that all homemade trailers (or one made from a kit) to be registered.
> 
> You will first need to have your trailer pass a safety inspection. This must take place at a state-approved safety inspection station. Your trailer will be photographed during the inspection.
> 
> After passing, present the inspector or certified document reviewer with:
> 
> A completed Application for Reconstructed, Specially Constructed, Collectible, Modified, Flood, Recovered Theft Vehicles and Street Rods (Form MV-426B).
> Proof of ownership (such as a title certificate, manufacturer's statement of origin or certificate of origin, or bill of sale).
> A completed Application for Certificate of Title (Form MV-1), available from your local PennDOT office.
> A detailed description on how the vehicle was assembled.
> Payment for the registration fee.
> 
> https://www.dmv.org/pa-pennsylvania/othe ... hicles.php
> 
> Seems like you'd only need the bill of sale, safety inspection and a few applications. There's usually a way...
> 
> Good luck!



Hmph. I was reading an article about the entire process for a kit/homemade and it seemed like more than just the BoS was required, but maybe I read it wrong! I'll have to call the place a guy I work with recommended.



> I had to do something similar on a boat trailer from NJ, with a registration but without a title. I did have a current registration from the owner, and a bill of sale.
> You will need to find an "enhanced inspection station", and go from there. I had to get the trailer weighed at a weigh station (local coal yard), go to the inspection station, and then to a notary.
> I really didn't have a problem with it.



Yeah that's the exact same process I was reading about earlier. Talk about foot work. :mrgreen: 

Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## kofkorn

I've also read a little more online about the process in PA. It sounds like they are sticklers about perfect documentation: receipts for construction materials, a documented build process, enhanced inspection. Everyone else I found went your way by using an Maine Non-resident reg and then followed up by registering in state afterward (Maine's a non-title state for small trailers)

Sorry that you have to go through all that. I know MA is the same way with hull titles. If it doesn't have a title in MA, might as well junk it.

Good luck.


----------



## Ail

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363122#p363122 said:


> kofkorn » 12 Aug 2014, 20:24[/url]"]I've also read a little more online about the process in PA. It sounds like they are sticklers about perfect documentation: receipts for construction materials, a documented build process, enhanced inspection. Everyone else I found went your way by using an Maine Non-resident reg and then followed up by registering in state afterward (Maine's a non-title state for small trailers)
> 
> Sorry that you have to go through all that. I know MA is the same way with hull titles. If it doesn't have a title in MA, might as well junk it.
> 
> Good luck.



Yeah, it's not looking easy, or likely. I will probably try the Maine idea, and if all else fails I guess I'll just buy the new trailer when I have money. This one could use work anyway, and once my boat is finished I won't want to be doing much work to the trailer. [-X 8)


----------



## earl60446

Something I thought about after I sold mine was to go to a junkyard or find someone with a junk trailer and use their vin and title. Just a thought, not recommending dishonesty (well, I guess I am in a way) :roll: 
Tim


----------



## Ail

[url=https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363250#p363250 said:


> earl60446 » 13 Aug 2014, 21:20[/url]"]Something I thought about after I sold mine was to go to a junkyard or find someone with a junk trailer and use their vin and title. Just a thought, not recommending dishonesty (well, I guess I am in a way) :roll:
> Tim



It is is funny you mentioned this, because a guy at work offered me one of his now useless titles from a junked trailer. I'm not above dishonesty when it comes to fudging a trailer registration. :lol: 

I think this might be the easiest of all my options. I would NEVER do something like that though. wink wink, nudge. :---) :wink:


----------



## lovedr79

tell them it is a homemade trailer, you can get a plate that way.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363276#p363276 said:


> Ail » Thu Aug 14, 2014 4:26 am[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=363250#p363250 said:
> 
> 
> 
> earl60446 » 13 Aug 2014, 21:20[/url]"]Something I thought about after I sold mine was to go to a junkyard or find someone with a junk trailer and use their vin and title. Just a thought, not recommending dishonesty (well, I guess I am in a way) :roll:
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is is funny you mentioned this, because a guy at work offered me one of his now useless titles from a junked trailer. I'm not above dishonesty when it comes to fudging a trailer registration. :lol:
> 
> I think this might be the easiest of all my options. I would NEVER do something like that though. wink wink, nudge. :---) :wink:
Click to expand...

Not that I would do such a thing but...


----------



## Ail

Still waiting for the guy at work to dig up an old title. I don't want to bug him about it, but the boat is getting closer to done. :fishing:


----------



## Djknyork

Maybe I missed this but Did the original owner ever have it registered? 

If so he needs to go to Pendot renew the registration n get a new ltitle. I know this cause I lost both on mine & literally did this 2 weeks ego. $17 for registration n a new license plate n $50 for a new title. I did this because I want to sell it & knew without a title I couldn't get top $$. 
Maybe u n the seller could split the cost... But seeing as he already has your $$ you'll b lucky if he even agrees to go get it done 
Good luck


----------



## Ail

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=364862#p364862 said:


> Djknyork » 29 Aug 2014, 19:48[/url]"]Maybe I missed this but Did the original owner ever have it registered?
> 
> If so he needs to go to Pendot renew the registration n get a new ltitle. I know this cause I lost both on mine & literally did this 2 weeks ego. $17 for registration n a new license plate n $50 for a new title. I did this because I want to sell it & knew without a title I couldn't get top $$.
> Maybe u n the seller could split the cost... But seeing as he already has your $$ you'll b lucky if he even agrees to go get it done
> Good luck



Yes he indeed did as far as I know. Interesting information but I agree with your final comment, why would a guy with my money agree to help me out over a year later? While unlikely, it is not totally impossible. I will contact him and see if we cannot work something out.

Thanks for this tidbit of information. I am still waiting on the guy at work with the scrap titles he has somewhere to come through for me, and this could be an alternative solution, that is not highly frowned upon. :mrgreen:


----------

